# Super Smash Bros. Brawl



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

A new SSBB thread to replace "SSBB! 3. 2. 1. GO!" 





*Silibus (Ovan) -* 4682 8145 1775 
*Moogle -* 2879 1111 5261
*Huey -* 1977 1694 6934
*Lupinealchemist - *3308 4861 5230 
*Cheese (Jekyl) -* 0516 8703 3788
*SirRob (Rob) -* 1762 2356 0115
*TÃ¦farÃ³s (Ros) -* 4983 4588 0045
*Nek0chan -* 2793 1573 6948
*Soren Tylus (Soren) -* 3652 0212 8757
*ChillCoyotl (Chill) -* 4940 5095 6382
*E-mannor -* 4897 5697 4629
*Yoshistar (Yosh) -* 4768 9540 9439 
*AlexX (Alex) -* 1977 1645 0703
*Project X (X) -*5455 9175 5241
*Yami-Dokuro (Yami) *- 2578 5374 6961
*Azmare *- 3609 1096 4460
*Kit *- 4511 0196 8669
*Mammagamma *- 1805 2019 2668
*David M. Awesome* - 2492 3837 9141 
*Aren19 *- 1633 3872 7279
*Neybulot *- 2964 8243 7641
*Zoopedia *- 4425 2929 7950
*Grand Hatter -* 0001 6137 7988 
*Kittahkat* - 5327 2548 1400 
*Kirbizard - *0130 3234 4200
*MUDjoe2* - 3136 6226 9759
*Bowser15 (PEROS) -* 2621 5084 3026
*Gear the Wolf* - 2406-4810-7296
*Enchantedtoast *- 0817-3415-4703
*Yellowdragon78* - 1418-8310-9153
 *CaptainCool *- 3995 9849 7387
 *TwilightV* - 3523 5584 8320
*Arc *- 4725 9624 3375
 *Desume Crysis Kaiser* -  1590 8404 3416 
*-Lucario- - * 4640 0456 8023
*Kitoth *-  4167 6883 5266
*-DragonKnight-* - 4253 3200 6126
*Pheonix *- 3952 7835 0662
*MichaelOlnet *-  0387 8637 0264
*SonicEarth *-  0774 3907 8969
*Krystallwolvett (KW77788 )* - 3480 3995 5213
*Half-witted fur* -      2535 6660 4169
*Sirdan87* - 3007 7780 3833
*Keybearer *- 1204 0668 6613
*Kolbo* - 4081 5210 6813
*Euchre777 *- 0344 9054 2710
*Fullmoonpsycho *- 4468 4308 2582
​


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Great game yoshistar, I had lots of fun.^_^ Some of those matches where really close, I need to stop SDing myself so much. lol


----------



## Huey (Dec 16, 2008)

Why isn't that list alphabetized? =o


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Huey said:


> Why isn't that list alphabetized? =o



I don't mind the way it is, I'm at the bottom of the list. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh no! That picture doesn't have me on it ._.;


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Oh no! That picture doesn't have me on it ._.;



That's funny cause most of the characters I use are there. ha ha lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> That's funny cause most of the characters I use are there. ha ha lol


 
*glares*....


----------



## Huey (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Lucario =)


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *glares*....



Just making an observation. ha ha ha*points and laughs*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hi Lucario =)


OMG HAI HUEY! ^_^



pheonix said:


> Just making an observation. ha ha ha*points and laughs*


._.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> ._.



just joshen ya, I play around to much. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> just joshen ya, I play around to much. lol


O Rly?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> O Rly?



yes Rly, I can't help but joke. It passes the time faster.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> yes Rly, I can't help but joke. It passes the time faster.


Yeah I suppose so. I should really be getting to bed right now (1:16 over here), but these forums are too addicting.....


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Yeah I suppose so. I should really be getting to bed right now (1:16 over here), but these forums are too addicting.....



It's only 1:16? it's 4:26 here.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> It's only 1:16? it's 4:26 here.


 Did you just wake up or something?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Did you just wake up or something?



No it's just really really late, technically early. 4:33AM and the sun will be rising in about an hour.*sighs*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> No it's just really really late, technically early. 4:33AM and the sun will be rising in about an hour.*sighs*


And to think you could be sleeping right now ^^;


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> And to think you could be sleeping right now ^^;



I know but my comp started defraging and I can't shut down till it's finished. i would just leave it on but it overheated earlier and I don't wanna screw it up or anything, and I still wait for it to finish. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I know but my comp started defraging and I can't shut down till it's finished. i would just leave it on but it overheated earlier and I don't wanna screw it up or anything, and I still wait for it to finish. lol


Heh, sounds like your comp is being a bish. Well Imma get some sleep now. Take care phoenix and gl with your comp. Don't stay up too late now.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 16, 2008)

is way better than the current image D:


----------



## Huey (Dec 16, 2008)

Shiny =D


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Great game yoshistar, I had lots of fun.^_^ Some of those matches where really close, I need to stop SDing myself so much. lol



I think my clumsiness got the best of me on those matches... XD  If you ask me, I'd say we're evenly matched.

Great games, though; sorry I didn't say so sooner.  My eyes were feeling pretty heavy.  x_x

Alright, who's up for a Brawl today?  :3

(And yes Cheese, that image is kickass.  A bit too big, though.)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 16, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Alright, who's up for a Brawl today?  :3
> 
> (And yes Cheese, that image is kickass.  A bit too big, though.)


It can be easily resized :3

I'm up now, I'm going out this evening so I'll take every chance to brawl enyone now :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 16, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> It can be easily resized :3
> 
> I'm up now, I'm going out this evening so I'll take every chance to brawl enyone now :3



Alright, I'll be on shortly.  I got sidetracked by some other threads.  ^^;


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

cant get the wii, so next week monday I can.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> is way better than the current image D:


Thank you Cheese. I saw this one before but it was too small. 

Everyone else. Please keep the subject on topic.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2008)

-Obligatory first post by me in this thread-


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 16, 2008)

is anyone up? I'll get on my Wii in a few minutes


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

Woot! New image! And I'm in it! *runs in circles like a tard*


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 17, 2008)

Is anyone up for a Brawl in about 20 minutes?  I gotta take care of some morning stuff first, but I'll be ready by then.  =3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

I heard Brawl, so here I am


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 17, 2008)

XD  Awesome.  I'll log on shortly.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm game, just pm me when you're ready and I'll jump on.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

horrible lag is horrible
I'll rejoin when it got better


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

for fuck sake, stop being so damn fucking lucky, Yosh! it's really getting annoying
also that lag is totally fucked up, someone really should check his connection

I'm really looking like Toon Link now!


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't speak for the inconvenient luck...

But I'll need to have a good long educational talk with mommy dearest about the Internet.  Fucking MySpace... she's literally clicking like 30 links per minute.

I'm so sorry for the lag, guys.  .__.
Other than that, there were some good games here and there.  I'll make sure to keep the PC off during the tourney (if momzilla cooperates).


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah the lag confused the shit outta me. When it lags that bad I fail horribly. good games though.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm so sorry for the lag, guys.  .__.
> Other than that, there were some good games here and there.


it's not your fault
yeah there were some... good matches, but anyway the lag was annoying at some points


by the way, who came up with those Melee stages like Brinstar and Jungle Japes? >_>


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 17, 2008)

I picked Brinstar (evident in that Link was wearing the Goron tunic).  It's an OK stage to me; much better than the unpredictable Norfair (which I still like because of the music).  I didn't pick Jungle Japes, though.

(Off-topic edit:  Is that... Peach in your sig?  XD)


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> it's not your fault
> yeah there were some... good matches, but anyway the lag was annoying at some points
> 
> 
> by the way, who came up with those Melee stages like Brinstar and Jungle Japes? >_>



I pick random each time so i can be decent on all stages, its not working that well.>.<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> (Off-topic edit:  Is that... Peach in your sig?  XD)


yes, it is D:

Brinstar is so not made for Brawl I noticed, I dunno, it was fine in Melee. But it sucks in Brawl...

oh and Jungle Japes sucks in both games D:
oh hai wate- *KO*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> for fuck sake, stop being so damn fucking lucky, Yosh! it's really getting annoying
> also that lag is totally fucked up, someone really should check his connection
> 
> I'm really looking like Toon Link now!


 
Cheesewulf, there is no such thing as repetitive luck in brawl. You should really watch the way you express yourself, some people can take offense to your responses.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 17, 2008)

^I can't speak for anyone else, but don't worry 'bout me; I'm not offended by that.  ^^;

Is anyone willing to play for a bit?  I'm pretty bored right now... x_x


----------



## pheonix (Dec 18, 2008)

I know this is gonna make 1+ of you mad but I thought it was kinda funny.
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/35-Super-Smash-Bros-Brawl


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Cheesewulf, there is no such thing as repetitive luck in brawl.


you have no idea



> You should really watch the way you express yourself, some people can take offense to your responses.


First of all, I can express myself like I wish, if they're offended by some guy raging on the internet it's not my problem
second, you haven't fought against Yosh so much like I did
also, I'm upset only a few seconds, then I say to myself gawd it's just a game get over it
like I said, you have no idea
MYOB


> I know this is gonna make 1+ of you mad but I thought it was kinda funny.
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/vide...ash-Bros-Brawl


I saw that several times before and it is funny ^^


Yosh, don't feel guilty, I can't be mad at you


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 18, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I know this is gonna make 1+ of you mad but I thought it was kinda funny.
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/35-Super-Smash-Bros-Brawl



Yeah, that vid is great.  XD
I want to see it again, but the Internet Channel doesn't have an updated version of Flash (or anything, for that matter).  ;__;

So, err... is... anyone up for a Brawl today?  *pelted with bricks*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> So, err... is... anyone up for a Brawl today?  *pelted with bricks*


sure me, but I gotta go now and I don't know how long, I'll post when I'm back


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

hey is someone up for some matches now?


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 18, 2008)

Alright, I could use a few matches.  I won't be long, though; I gotta clean my room.  So I'd say about 10-15 matches is fine.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

okay, I'm on :3


----------



## psycoskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

Wish I had a Wii... Still, I love using Ness, Captain Falcon and Princess Peach.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 18, 2008)

yep I'll be able t secure myself my sister's wii on monday


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

nice matches Yosh :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 18, 2008)

psycoskunk said:


> Wish I had a Wii... Still, I love using Ness, Captain Falcon and Princess Peach.



Wewt, Ness FTW!  =D

And that's great news Kaiser (I need to work on my naming others, lol).  Can't wait to Brawl with ya on the tourney!  ^_^

Also great matches, Cheese!  Looks like mom didn't listen to me about the lag, though.  *grumbles*


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 18, 2008)

I fail at getting my Wii on teh internets.  I usually play Snake, Sonic, Ness, Ganondorf or Bowser, though.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 18, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you have no idea
> 
> First of all, I can express myself like I wish, if they're offended by some guy raging on the internet it's not my problem
> second, you haven't fought against Yosh so much like I did
> ...


 
Still, I'm just saying you should think twice about what you're gonna go off about before you post, otherwise it makes you look like one of those guys who takes video games seriously. 

On another note, I am up for a match right now with anyone. (1v1 preferably).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Still, I'm just saying you should think twice about what you're gonna go off about before you post, otherwise it makes you look like one of those guys who takes video games seriously.
> 
> On another note, I am up for a match right now with anyone. (1v1 preferably).


I'll fight you :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 18, 2008)

1 vs. 1?  Ah, darn it.  ;_;

I'd join if it weren't for that.  I don't want to get in the way.  ^^;


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 18, 2008)

Alright, I will be on in a bit cheese. After about 5 games I want to try a few games with Yosh.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 18, 2008)

In that case I'll be on shortly.  I'll be in a pre-made room, so join in when you're ready.

Mom's currently out of the house, so that means no lag on my side.  I just hope she doesn't come by then.  ._.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 18, 2008)

Alright Yosh, I am ready to play you. GG's cheese.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

great games Yosh and Lucario :3
sry for messing up your 1v1 with Yosh :\ but he let me in, I didn't know you wanted to fight him

some of our matches were pretty close, eh? oh and sorry for Peach killing you while you were busy or something, you didn't react and I realized too late :<


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 18, 2008)

glad its a sticky now and still need to find out who has added me lol. If i was not feeling sick right now I'd be looking for a brawl, but i can barely concentrate.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon. 


Im up for a few brawls.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 18, 2008)

^*looks at the time*  Well, crap.  Is it too late to take up your challenge?  I was somewhat busy with Tales of Symphonia... x_x;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 18, 2008)

Fight me


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 18, 2008)

*brandishes Wii Remote/Nunchuk and switches channels*  You're on!  XP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the games Yosh.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 18, 2008)

You're welcome!  ^_^  Those were some great matches.

Hehe, win or lose I love being Wario.  He's all about having fun... XD


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 19, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> great games Yosh and Lucario :3
> sry for messing up your 1v1 with Yosh :\ but he let me in, I didn't know you wanted to fight him
> 
> some of our matches were pretty close, eh? oh and sorry for Peach killing you while you were busy or something, you didn't react and I realized too late :<


Yeah good games. No worries about the peach kill, I probably woulda done the same. It happens what can I say. But yeah you did very well today. We had alot of close matches. I can't wait to play you again in the future. Oh and no worries about the matches we had with Yosh. I found them to be quite entertaining. Good games to the two of ya.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

Kitoth said:


> glad its a sticky now and still need to find out who has added me lol. If i was not feeling sick right now I'd be looking for a brawl, but i can barely concentrate.


I added you


> Hehe, win or lose I love being Wario.  He's all about having fun... XD


WARIO WAFT *pfffffffft*


> Yeah good games. No worries about the peach kill, I probably woulda done the same. It happens what can I say. But yeah you did very well today. We had alot of close matches. I can't wait to play you again in the future. Oh and no worries about the matches we had with Yosh. I found them to be quite entertaining. Good games to the two of ya.


heh okay, I'm looking forward too :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

guys guys! guess what? I'm bored, uh-huh

in that case, is someone up for some matches?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 19, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> guys guys! guess what? I'm bored, uh-huh
> 
> in that case, is someone up for some matches?



I heard someones board and a magical fairy took me here to play some SSBB matches with someone.

^sorry I'm bored too, I'm up for some matches, it's been a few days.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

ok! I'm on in a few minutes, I haven't fought you in a 1v1 yet I think


----------



## pheonix (Dec 19, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> ok! I'm on in a few minutes, I haven't fought you in a 1v1 yet I think



Nope not yet, I'm getting on now.^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 19, 2008)

Time to brawl


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm ready to doze off, it's 2:30 here... tired... shit... you know

incredible matches everyone! that double Shoryuken on Marth and Ike was insane, sadly I couldn't save it
oh and thanks Pheonix for reminding me why I hate Flat Zone and Skyworld so much


----------



## pheonix (Dec 19, 2008)

That was fun.^_^ good games all, I have to play some D&D with friends.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll be on in a bit for practice.  Need to get used to the lag before the match.  I will be working over the break (on a walkthrough), so I may not be on often.  So in case I don't comment here for awhile; have a happy holiday season, whatever you celebrate.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 20, 2008)

Silibus, if you can, can you send me a pm or IM with any updated news about my situation.


----------



## SonicEarth (Dec 20, 2008)

Mine is *0774-3907-8969*. Feel free to add me but PM me if you do. ^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 20, 2008)

SonicEarth said:


> Mine is *0774-3907-8969*. Feel free to add me but PM me if you do. ^_^


I'll add you.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 20, 2008)

Sweet a SSBB sticky thread! my code is 3480-3995-5213 my name on brawl is KW77788
I'll add you Silbus asap I'm watching a DVD right now mate.

I'm on this game alot and anyone can send me thier code to me, its to bad I can't join the tournament.

I'm best with Wolf, Falco, Marth, Luigi, Wario, Lucario, Toon Link, Cpt falcon and Diddy Kong

I'm mostly wolf on online basic brawl I team up with other starfox characters mostly (you will no I wanna team up with you by howling to much near you)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

Krystallwolvelt said:


> I'm best with Wolf, Falco, Marth, *Luigi*, Wario, Lucario, Toon Link, Cpt falcon and Diddy Kong


!
!
!!


you sir, are fucking win
I'll add you as soon as possible


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> !
> !
> !!
> 
> ...


Hahahaha thanks bro much appreciated 

Gimmie your code by PM pronto I need more friends to serve a can of whoop ass to.

btw if any furries want me on thier brawling list I need your MSN to so I know when we are gonna start sparring .


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

Krystallwolvelt said:


> Hahahaha thanks bro much appreciated
> 
> Gimmie your code by PM pronto I need more friends to serve a can of whoop ass to.
> 
> btw if any furries want me on thier brawling list I need your MSN to so I know when we are gonna start sparring .


all codes are on the first page

0516 8703 3788 is mine

feel free to add me in MSN


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> all codes are on the first page
> 
> 0516 8703 3788 is mine
> 
> feel free to add me in MSN


Ok I will do that in a moment I'm just doing boss battles I'll send you my MSN soon.

Holy shit I'm suprised my name n code got put on first post so quickly thanks Silbus


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

I make a room now wolveit


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 20, 2008)

Is there room for one more?  I gotta leave in about an hour, so I won't be long, but I want to get some fights in if possible.  ^^;

EDIT:  Thanks for the games, fellas!  They were fun.  ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

those matches were sexy, some of them were more item fests than real matches 

it's soon 2 am here, so I wish yer all a good night :3


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> those matches were sexy, some of them were more item fests than real matches
> 
> it's soon 2 am here, so I wish yer all a good night :3


Hahaha yeah it was I lol'd so hard that I won with wario, two of the KO's I did on you at rainbow ride were great except for that last one when I accidently made you glitch through a big solid floor now that was bullshit but I will keep that in mind to pwn other players online lol

The matches were damn challenging (and sexy only with wolf, falco and fox) I'm glad I was playing with people who have real skill on this game btw the other player was my little brother.

If any furries got Mario kart send me a PM or a message on my FA account its the same as my forum name.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

heh yeah, that glitch made me wtf all over the room

I'll send you my Mario Kart Code when I'm up later


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

hmmm we should do a Mario cart topic also then, I have it

A few weeks ago while playing MKW...there was a driver name...obama....and another named McCain...McCain won every race...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> A few weeks ago while playing MKW...there was a driver name...obama....and another named McCain...McCain won every race...


xD

I can't stand those idiots who are using a Hitler-Mii to race... they have to be shot


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> xD
> 
> I can't stand those idiots who are using a Hitler-Mii to race... they have to be shot


I was soooo waiting for Palin to appear XD


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 21, 2008)

I fourth the making of the MKWii topic.  ^^  (Heh, Mii racing is awesome.  The only ones I use are myself, my alter-ego *points to username*, and Jesus on occasion.  XD)

Anyway, back on topic.  S'anyone willing to ra--err, Brawl right now?  I want to get some fights in before I pop in Symphonia again.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm really bored, does anyone wanna brawl?

Edit: never mind, the tv just got taken and I can't play for awhile.T_T


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 21, 2008)

^Crap!  I was just about to ask, too.  x__x;

Ah, well.  Hopefully it won't be for too long.  Just say whenever you're ready (well, _if_ you get the chance, that is)...  ^^;


----------



## pheonix (Dec 21, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ^Crap!  I was just about to ask, too.  x__x;
> 
> Ah, well.  Hopefully it won't be for too long.  Just say whenever you're ready (well, _if_ you get the chance, that is)...  ^^;



I might after the movie, they're watching casper. I'll post again later if I do.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

if I'm lucky I can get the wii Tonight to use it tommorrow =3


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm ready for a brawl or kart race anytime guys my code is on first page.

I'd appreciate more Mario Kart wii players right now cause brawl is getting to repetitive for me at the moment.

I also have Bomberman Blast on wii ware and Mario strikers football but i doubt most players here wanna play them but if you want my codes for these games to then ask me.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FD52JE93 SSBB screenshots anyone?


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 21, 2008)

mrchris said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FD52JE93 SSBB screenshots anyone?



I have tons of screenshots but I cannot upload em cause of my stupid computer won't accept my SD card reader.

F u microsoft


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone up to a brawl in like 30 minutes?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Dec 22, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Anyone up to a brawl in like 30 minutes?



Fight me. Please. I've brawled all weekend and was sick of the game like five minutes ago, but wouldn't ya know the old bloodlust came itching back. Sakuraaaaaaai.

So yeah. PK Fiyah.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll be on in about 5-10 minutes, im really hungry right now. ^_^;


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

I hope someones on when I get the tv, gotta wait for happy gilmore to end.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm getting on right now.^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Good games, sorry I left so soon.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

It's okay. great game, I had lots of fun. I'm getting a lot better with some of the characters I use but still don't have a best character yet. lol

If anyone wants to play me tonight before I get off just PM me, I need the extra practice since the tournament match is tomorrow.

Too lates going to sleep, have fun all.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Krystallwolvelt said:


> I also have Bomberman Blast on wii ware and Mario strikers football but i doubt most players here wanna play them but if you want my codes for these games to then ask me.


I LOVE Mario Strikers!
I really need to send you a PM with all my codes 

oh hai Ros


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

great matches everyone


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 22, 2008)

Hrrrr... seems I came back too late.  x__x


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Hrrrr... seems I came back too late.  x__x



hai Yosh, I dunno if the others are still playing, I was the only one who left :3

I don't feel like brawling again today


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 22, 2008)

That's alright.  ^^

I'm still trying to see if the others are ready for the tourney match.  But since I can't multitask between Brawl and the forums, I'm pretty much a sitting duck right now... @__@


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll brawl sometime soon too. But I am probably going to play ToS 2 after XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll brawl sometime soon too. But I am probably going to play ToS 2 after XD



*stares at your ToS 2*
*punches you and grabs ToS 2 and runs away*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> *stares at your ToS 2*
> *punches you and grabs ToS 2 and runs away*


Take Emil, leave me Lloyd! *Thinks Emil is panzy*


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll brawl sometime soon too. But I am probably going to play ToS 2 after XD



You know what the irony is?  *I'm* (re)playing ToS right now.  XD

She-oot, I want a piece of ToS 2 too!  ;__;  How is it compared to the first?

EDIT:  I'll remain online on Brawl just in case anyone wants to fight me.  I'll be playing ToS on my other TV in the meantime, so I apologize if I react slow to a "Seeking Brawl" message.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll get on brawl in 30 minutes. 

ToS 2 is great, except for the fact that 



Spoiler



Lloyd is hated and the main character, Emil, wants to kill him.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

that's nothing new, I hated Lloyd already in the first one and replaced him as soon as possible


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Im getting on now


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

sis bringing Wii over but I have other business to do, might come on to do some practice matches


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry Yosh. It lagged because my brother was on the 360 playing COD4. And when he stopped my parents brought home food. I'll be back on later. Sorry for any inconveniences.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 22, 2008)

It's no problem.  ^^  Don't worry; I had quite a lot of fun.  ...even though I still fail at defeating Snake... *gulp*

I'll remain online on Brawl for the time being.  I had just finished making the pact with Shadow on ToS when Silibus showed up, so I want to keep on playing.  X3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

<_< So yeah... I spent 2 hours making cookies, (4x what the recipe called for) I wont be on today. ^_^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 23, 2008)

I won't brawl today, there are barely people online in the afternoon and tonight I'm on a birthday party


----------



## X (Dec 23, 2008)

im back! 

brawl fc:     2535 6660 4169

ill be on later.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 23, 2008)

PM me if anyone wants to brawl, I'm bored as hell.


----------



## X (Dec 23, 2008)

I am on right now if anyone wants to go at it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

XD early today I was in an 3 vs 1 match in free for all....are they that pityful that they had to already be teaming up on me...and still lose each match


----------



## pheonix (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone want a match? Let me know. ^_^


----------



## Sirdan87 (Dec 25, 2008)

Brawl FC: 3007-7780-3833. Rarely on it due to connection, lots of lag on my end for some unknown reason. However, I think I can make a few exceptions.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 25, 2008)

Is anyone willing to Brawl today?  I know it's Christmas and all, but...

I'm heading over to my cousin's for a family party later today, so I want to get in as many fights as possible (...wow, that sounded horrible) before then.  ^^;

I'm also willing to play Mario Kart Wii, if anyone wants to do that instead.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 25, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Is anyone willing to Brawl today?  I know it's Christmas and all, but...
> 
> I'm heading over to my cousin's for a family party later today, so I want to get in as many fights as possible (...wow, that sounded horrible) before then.  ^^;
> 
> I'm also willing to play Mario Kart Wii, if anyone wants to do that instead.


I might play some soon. I need to eat right now though. *Belly growls*


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 25, 2008)

XD  Take your time.  Thanks for accepting my challenge.  ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

Dont have the wii no more, but dont have it during the week end, again Monday and Tuesday I shall have it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 25, 2008)

oh yeah, a round of Brawl sounds good, I'm up in 15 Minutes or so


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh yeah, a round of Brawl sounds good, I'm up in 15 Minutes or so


Well, you can take my place. ;P Im going to try out my new tablet and new games.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Well, you can take my place. ;P Im going to try out my new tablet and new games.


uh, okay, but you can join too if you want

I'll get on nao


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 25, 2008)

*turns off KDL3*  I'll be on Brawl momentarily.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

Have a good fight guys, as for me I'll be doing Research on characters


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 25, 2008)

great matches Yosh
wow it felt like I haven't played Brawl for ages Oo


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 25, 2008)

I guess I've become too predictable with Lucas...

Good matches, Cheese.  Thanks!  ^^

Heh, didja notice a pattern on my characters' colors?  XP  (Well, except for Ice Climbers; I sort of overlooked Nana's...)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 25, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I guess I've become too predictable with Lucas...
> 
> Good matches, Cheese.  Thanks!  ^^
> 
> Heh, didja notice a pattern on my characters' colors?  XP  (Well, except for Ice Climbers; I sort of overlooked Nana's...)


uh, they were all green, except DK, I suppose


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 25, 2008)

Red and green, Christmas-y colors.  Yeti DK just because.  XD  Link was wearing the Goron tunic, too (too bad there wasn't any white on it... XP).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 25, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Red and green, Christmas-y colors.  Yeti DK just because.  XD  Link was wearing the Goron tunic, too (too bad there wasn't any white on it... XP).


actually, Link HAS a white tunic


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone up for a few Christmas matches?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 25, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Anyone up for a few Christmas matches?


ya here, I'm up in about 20 minutes


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2008)

PM me and let me know when, got a million things going on so I might forget. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 25, 2008)

pheonix said:


> PM me and let me know when, got a million things going on so I might forget. lol


okay sorry, took longer than expected
I'll get on now


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm up for a few matches right now actually. Just tell me when you want to play me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 25, 2008)

good matches pheonix, I messed it up everywhere today

and sorry Lucario, I totally feel drained, I won't brawl anymore today


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2008)

i'll brawl again anytime you're ready.^_^

Good games cheesewulf, wasnh't expecting to win with ike. got desperate at the end with that last attack.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 25, 2008)

Feel like doing a few matches Pheonix?



Cheesewulf said:


> good matches pheonix, I messed it up everywhere today
> 
> and sorry Lucario, I totally feel drained, I won't brawl anymore today


 
It's alright.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Feel like doing a few matches Pheonix?



mmhmm I'm jumping on now.^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 25, 2008)

Ditto. See you there.

*Post# 555*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 25, 2008)

Good games Pheonix, sorry  I left right away. Turns out I have to go visit somone right now. I will be available for games later on if you still want to do more matches.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Good games Pheonix, sorry  I left right away. Turns out I have to go visit somone right now. I will be available for games later on if you still want to do more matches.



Yeah, I was wondering why you left so fast. I'll play later when you're back just let me know when.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 26, 2008)

at least I feel fitter today, a very long sleep turned out to be the best idea 
I'm up at every time today, just hit me on MSN or post here


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 26, 2008)

ill be on today, too, finally having a little time again >.>
just write here^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 27, 2008)

is someone up for some late night matches?
I reckognized I got a bit rusty ._.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry, I'll be able to play much later but I have to play DnD soon.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

If anyone's up for some matches let me know before I call it a night and sleep, I should be on here for another hour or 2.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> is someone up for some late night matches?
> I reckognized I got a bit rusty ._.



thats my chance to win some games against you! XD
wanna play today?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> thats my chance to win some games against you! XD
> wanna play today?


sure, hit me up on ICQ


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm up for some matches, haven't played since Christmas day. just post here or PM me.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

I might get on in the next 30 minutes


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 28, 2008)

i wont play anymore today...
but ill be online tomorrow again^^


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I might get on in the next 30 minutes



sweet just let me know when okay.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> sweet just let me know when okay.^_^


yup, give me some minutes and I'm on


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yup, give me some minutes and I'm on



Alrighty.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

okay I get on now


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm already on waiting.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

uh, somehow I can't join, it always says "There is no response blah either your friend is not connected (I can see your room tho) or he has removed you from his roster" I hope not. You haven't deleted me or?

let me open a room


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> uh, somehow I can't join, it always says "There is no response blah either your friend is not connected (I can see your room tho) or he has removed you from his roster" I hope not. You haven't deleted me or?
> 
> let me open a room



I haven't deleted anyone, you try making a room.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

okay I switch over to Brawl again :3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay I switch over to Brawl again :3



Okay, you're still on my list I double checked and Jekyl's still there so I'm confused now. how is your connection?

It says you're online.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

It said I can't join the game and bumped me out.?!?!

this time it bumped me all the way off Wi-Fi.T_T


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

uh that's weird, looks like Nintendo don't want that we brawl ;~;

my connection is fine, tho I noticed it took longer to connect to the WFC than usual, but I brawled with CptCool this afternoon and everything was fine :\


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> uh that's weird, looks like Nintendo don't want that we brawl ;~;
> 
> my connection is fine, tho I noticed it took longer to connect to the WFC than usual, but I brawled with CptCool this afternoon and everything was fine :\



What kind of wireless router do you use?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> What kind of wireless router do you use?



idk, but I don't think it has something to do with my router, since it worked well everytime since Brawl came out here

well... most of the time


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> idk, but I don't think it has something to do with my router, since it worked well everytime since Brawl came out here
> 
> well... most of the time



I'm just asking cause it gave me the error code it gave me when I was using a belkin. Belkin routers will not work with the Wii for long before it blocks it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

okay I can tell, it's not a Belkin, I'm sure 

Error code 80xxx? maybe you could note it and look on Nintendo's trouble shooting site what's the meaning of it


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

This is the error code it gave me-86420 and this is the site for trouble shooting.
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/sy...em=Wii&locale=en_US&action2.x=29&action2.y=19


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

I guess we should give it another try then?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I guess we should give it another try then?



That sounds good, if it gives you an error code write it down and post it here and I'll find out what the problem is.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> That sounds good, if it gives you an error code write it down and post it here and I'll find out what the problem is.^_^



I will :3

switching back. AUF ZUM ATEM!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

here's what's going on.
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/results.jsp?error_code=80430&system=Wii&locale=en_US

I think they're experiencing high traffic today.T_T


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

okaaaay, lol
I can't join Yosh's room either

Error code 80430

Edit: just checked that it's the same code you listed
oh well, I hope we can play later then


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Tried to join Yoshs room but it gave me that error code again. What the hells going on? this is so frustrating. I can play basic brawl perfectly but can't play with friends. D:

You know what it is all the kids who got Wiis for Christmas decided to go online today so they're clogging up the network.XD

Edit: me too, I'm so board.>.<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> You know what it is all the kids who got Wiis for Christmas decided to go online today so they're clogging up the network.XD


hah x3

uh, there's blood on my hand, I must be bleeding somewhere on my head o.o


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 28, 2008)

So that's what's going on... I began to wonder if I was interrupting anything, showing up unannounced and all... ^^;

That's strange... maybe that's why it took so long for me to sign on Nintendo WFC in the first place...? o_0

Anyway, if everything's-a go later, may I join the Brawl?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> So that's what's going on... I began to wonder if I was interrupting anything, showing up unannounced and all... ^^;
> 
> That's strange... maybe that's why it took so long for me to sign on Nintendo WFC in the first place...? o_0
> 
> Anyway, if everything's-a go later, may I join the Brawl?



Yeah how long you gonna be up? it's 9:08 here now. i have to wait for people to get off the tv before I can play so it might be a few hours.T_T


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 28, 2008)

I got a good night's sleep last night, so I should be good to go until midnight or so.  It's 8:45pm right now over here.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I got a good night's sleep last night, so I should be good to go until midnight or so.  It's 8:45pm right now over here.



Alright I'll let you know if I get the tv back before then and hopefully there ain't problems like there was earlier.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

I got the tv back whenever you're ready.^_^


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 28, 2008)

Alright, I'll get on now.  ^^


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Me too.^_^

It took forever to get on so I think we're gonna have problems joining eachothers game like me and cheesewulf did earlier.

I'm gonna take a guess and say you couldn't join my room huh?


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm afraid not.  =/

What the hell's up with the connection today?  I hope that's not related to the Club Nintendo's undergoing maintenance... (I seriously doubt the two are even related...)

They need to sort this out before people _really_ start complaining about it.  >_>


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm afraid not.  =/
> 
> What the hell's up with the connection today?  I hope that's not related to the Club Nintendo's undergoing maintenance... (I seriously doubt the two are even related...)
> 
> They need to sort this out before people _really_ start complaining about it.  >_>



I can basic brawl I just can't fight friends.T_T


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 28, 2008)

Same here.  I wonder if anyone else besides the three of us has this problem...


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Same here.  I wonder if anyone else besides the three of us has this problem...



I think everyone does. it should be back too normal soon but you never know.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Same here.  I wonder if anyone else besides the three of us has this problem...



Me to so I'm mostly just doing Basic brawl.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Krystallwolvelt said:


> Me to so I'm mostly just doing Basic brawl.



I did for awhile but it's not really that fun and most of the people that get picked as my opponents are retarded.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

the problem's still not solved? damn


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> the problem's still not solved? damn



you gotta be kidding me, I'm close to calling them to see what's going on. If anyone wants to try sometime to see if they fixed it just post here or PM me and we'll see if we can have a match.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2008)

anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah I'm up for a good brawl.^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Yeah I'm up for a good brawl.^_^



alright! ill come online then


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> alright! ill come online then



Alrighty, I'm on waiting. hopefully we don't have any problems. *crosses fingers*


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2008)

runs pretty good but the lag is pretty bad on my side^^
but that one FS i did was epic :O i NEVER thought id hit you with it 0.o

edit: nice matches! but somehow it didnt really work out so well for me today^^ not that it ever did, but today it was even worse 
edit2: ok, in the last match i was better again^^
nice matches, was lots of fun!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice games. Who the hell had items on? those things where screwing me hard the whole time, but I still had fun.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

ugh button lag, makes me feel odd, and I mess up my timings

Pikachu's a suiciding rocket ball


ya items, I have turned them off everytime, so I think you forgot to turn them off eh?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> ugh button lag, makes me feel odd, and I mess up my timings
> 
> Pikachu's a suiciding rocket ball



Yeah, I was doing better earlier but lost my groove somewhere down the line. No I always have items off, checked when the matches where over.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2008)

i had them off, too... odd :/
i never use the fan, too, not my settings^^


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 29, 2008)

At least the Nintendo WFC dilemma's been solved... ^^;

Thanks much for the matches, pheonix!  That one with Pit vs. Link was pretty awesome.  XD


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> At least the Nintendo WFC dilemma's been solved... ^^;
> 
> Thanks much for the matches, pheonix!  That one with Pit vs. Link was pretty awesome.  XD



Yeah good matches, some of the lag was terrible but at least we get to play again right? lol If anyone else wants to play some matches just let me know.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Yeah good matches, some of the lag was terrible but at least we get to play again right? lol If anyone else wants to play some matches just let me know.^_^


you can cream that idea in your hair because it's not working again!


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

I will be up for matches in about 15 minutes pheonix if you want to brawl.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I will be up for matches in about 15 minutes pheonix if you want to brawl.



you can make a room but I can tell you no one will join because the problem from yesterday decided to show up again, sadly :\


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you can cream that idea in your hair because it's not working again!



You gotta be kidding me!?!?



-Lucario- said:


> I will be up for matches in about 15 minutes pheonix if you want to brawl.



If you want to give it a try lucario let me now when you're getting on k.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> You gotta be kidding me!?!?


I hope it so
idk, I wanted to brawl with wolveit, I noticed it took longer to connect like yesterday, I made a room and waited (I starfinished Toon Link 2 times with bombs, so you can guess how long I waited), but he didn't show up.
He was in a Basic when I closed the room :\


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I hope it so
> idk, I wanted to brawl with wolveit, I noticed it took longer to connect like yesterday, I made a room and waited (I starfinished Toon Link 2 times with bombs, so you can guess how long I waited), but he didn't show up.
> He was in a Basic when I closed the room :\



Well hey if you want to try and play me we can try and see if it was temporary.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Well hey if you want to try and play me we can try and see if it was temporary.



okay I'll switch over to Brawl then quickly


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay I'll switch over to Brawl then quickly



alright jumping on now.

I shot the bag with fox 650 times and made it fly and not come back and you're still not here so I'm guessing it didn't work.T_T


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

nope, it really didn't work... what the hell is going on?!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Once again we can't play brawl, Nintendo's making me lose my patients. This shouldn't be happening for so long and so often. Oh well guess I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah...
what confuses me is, it worked perfectly earlier when we brawled with CptCool...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

maybe they are doing something?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah...
> what confuses me is, it worked perfectly earlier when we brawled with CptCool...



same here, high traffic again or nintendo techs just suck.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry pheonix that I wasn't on earlier, I got caught up in some important business earlier and forgot about the chalange I made you. If you're on right now I'm ready to brawl, just post here or PM me. I will check back here in about 2 minutes.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Sure, Me and cheesewulf tried about an hour ago and it wouldn't connect but I'm willing to give it a try to see if it'll work.^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Alright, I will be waiting online.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Alright, I will be waiting online.



Getting on now. ^_^


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry for doing so terrible the last few rounds, a pack of load retards came through the door ranting about groceries and denied credit cards. Good games though, glad i won at least one. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Sorry for doing so terrible the last few rounds, a pack of load retards came through the door ranting about groceries and denied credit cards. Good games though, glad i won at least one. lol


 
Yeah they were fun games. Hope to do more with you in the future. You did great these games.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Yeah they were fun games. Hope to do more with you in the future. You did great these games.



Thanks, I hope I get used to brawl soon. I wish I could play melee online, that would be really fun.^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Thanks, I hope I get used to brawl soon. I wish I could play melee online, that would be really fun.^_^


 
Heh, yeah. My friends loved melee because they would always beat me at it all the time. Brawl kind of turned the tides in my favor. I still wonder why they didn't make melee online in the first place.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Heh, yeah. My friends loved melee because they would always beat me at it all the time. Brawl kind of turned the tides in my favor. I still wonder why they didn't make melee online in the first place.



idk it would've been kickass, it gets boring playing computers and my sorry friends all the time. That's why i really don't get better at fighting games cause all my friends suck really bad at them. XD


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> idk it would've been kickass, it gets boring playing computers and my sorry friends all the time. That's why i really don't get better at fighting games cause all my friends suck really bad at them. XD


 
Hah, yeah I have the same problem. Ever since I picked up smash they completely abandoned the game. I still find it kind of funny that I still play the games they completely dominate me on with them and yet they can't play smash with me 2v1.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Hah, yeah I have the same problem. Ever since I picked up smash they completely abandoned the game. I still find it kind of funny that I still play the games they completely dominate me on with them and yet they can't play smash with me 2v1.



I used to do that with melee, won a few PS2 games on some bets. hehe

No one will play me in tekken 5 or guilty gear X2 anymore cause I got too good at them and they couldn't beat me. Why quit when people beat you that should give you more incentive to play the game.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I used to do that with melee, won a few PS2 games on some bets. hehe
> 
> No one will play me in tekken 5 or guilty gear X2 anymore cause I got too good at them and they couldn't beat me. Why quit when people beat you that should give you more incentive to play the game.


Yeah seriously. I guess its more about "Me being better then you" then it is about fun nowadays. Once you beat someone at anything they complain about how cheap you/your character is and quit playing the game.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Yeah seriously. I guess its more about "Me being better then you" then it is about fun nowadays. Once you beat someone at anything they complain about how cheap you/your character is and quit playing the game.



I'm always the last one to quit when playing people. I try to play brawl as much as possible cause I never play a challenge unless it's someone from here and people aren't on as much as I want/need to play to get better, but I still have fun.^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'm always the last one to quit when playing people. I try to play brawl as much as possible cause I never play a challenge unless it's someone from here and people aren't on as much as I want/need to play to get better, but I still have fun.^_^


 
If you ever need somone to play, you can always play my little bro. He is just as good as me and he is pretty much always available. He also plays with a larger variety of characters as oppossed to me who only uses one character. Also if you ever catch me on a free day I can give you as many matches as you want.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> If you ever need somone to play, you can always play my little bro. He is just as good as me and he is pretty much always available. He also plays with a larger variety of characters as oppossed to me who only uses one character. Also if you ever catch me on a free day I can give you as many matches as you want.



Sweet, I want to get better. Sometimes I do really well but other times I feel like a noob. lol


----------



## Kolbo (Dec 30, 2008)

BAM!

3225-8940-1432-8622


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 30, 2008)

Kolbo said:


> BAM!
> 
> 3225-8940-1432-8622


That looks like a wii code, not a brawl friend code.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 30, 2008)

I know it's early (on my side, anyway), but is anyone willing to play right now?  ^^;

(I tried logging on and ran into no slowdowns, so connections should be OK for the most part.)


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 30, 2008)

woke early, took a small nap and can't get back to another so I'm up for a brawl.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

Kitoth said:


> woke early, took a small nap and can't get back to another so I'm up for a brawl.


I'll fight ya


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'll fight ya



ok let me add ya first. assuming i did not yet


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

Kitoth said:


> ok let me add ya first. assuming i did not yet


nope, it still says Awaiting registation


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm guessing it's too late for me to join in, eh?  o_o;


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 30, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm guessing it's too late for me to join in, eh?  o_o;



not at all


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 30, 2008)

Ahh, cool then.  ^^  I already have your code registered.  Mine's in my sig, just in case.


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 30, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Ahh, cool then.  ^^  I already have your code registered.  Mine's in my sig, just in case.



ok hold on let me add ya


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 30, 2008)

Damn i really need to play more online not jsut for the brawl hours but so i can improve. great battle, but for now i need some food in me badly.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, good matches Kitoth.  Don't worry; everyone starts slow but improves over time.  I wasn't good before I joined FA, but Brawling with my friends here helped.  ^^;  (And even so, I still get my tail handed to me most of the time...)  Oh, well; it's all still fun.  ^_^

I'll remain online just in case anyone else wants to Brawl.  I have the PC all to myself today (well, except in the evening), so I'll be taking advantage of it in the meanwhile.


----------



## Kolbo (Dec 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> That looks like a wii code, not a brawl friend code.



Ok, here are both.

Wii Code: 3225-8940-1432-8622

SSBB: 4081-5210-6813


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 30, 2008)

^I'll add the Brawl code now.  Be sure to add mine as well!  ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 30, 2008)

Kolbo said:


> Ok, here are both.
> 
> Wii Code: 3225-8940-1432-8622
> 
> SSBB: 4081-5210-6813


Thanks. Added.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 30, 2008)

I will be available for games for now if anyone wants to play me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I will be available for games for now if anyone wants to play me.


I'll get on in the next half an hour or so


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey, Lucario, are ya still up for some games?  I could go for a few rounds right now.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright I will get on right now.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 30, 2008)

Gimme 5 minutes; I'm making some hot chocolate.  ^^


----------



## pheonix (Dec 30, 2008)

If anyone wants to brawl let me know, just woke up and I'm already bored. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 30, 2008)

Good games guys. Imma be back on a little later on in the day.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 30, 2008)

Good games, Lucario and Cheese!  ^^  Ugh, I lucked out in that last one, Cheese... I didn't even see that 9 coming... 

I need to get better, though; I'm getting clumsier with each match...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

nice games! some were truly awesome :3

sry pheonix, I've brawled enough for today, I hit the bed soon, I need to be fit for tomorrow 

Damn you, GnW! *shakes his fist*
oh and I <3 Bowser xD
you did great Yosh, our Lucas and Luigi match was pretty damn close


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 30, 2008)

With you, I lost my touch with Bowser.  You're too agile for 'im... @__@

Hey, pheonix, if you wanna Brawl I'm up!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

heh, it's not your fault, not entirely.
I read much on the Luigi and Zelda boards on the smashboard forum, and it seems Bowser has a big disadvantage against them.
It would be totally different if I'd used Ike or Wolf


----------



## pheonix (Dec 30, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> With you, I lost my touch with Bowser.  You're too agile for 'im... @__@
> 
> Hey, pheonix, if you wanna Brawl I'm up!



Yeah, i'm getting on now.^_^


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 30, 2008)

Whew, I'm all Brawled out for the night.  Thanks for the games, pheonix!  ^^

...I'd suggest somebody make a Mario Kart Wii thread, but I doubt anyone would be as interested in that as in Brawl.  ^^;


----------



## pheonix (Dec 30, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Whew, I'm all Brawled out for the night.  Thanks for the games, pheonix!  ^^
> 
> ...I'd suggest somebody make a Mario Kart Wii thread, but I doubt anyone would be as interested in that as in Brawl.  ^^;



Great matches!^_^ i liked the ike vs ness when you used pk flash and I did ikes up A and we both KO'd each other, that was epic.


Some would be interested but not as many as brawl.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 31, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ...I'd suggest somebody make a Mario Kart Wii thread, but I doubt anyone would be as interested in that as in Brawl.  ^^;


I would


----------



## Kitoth (Dec 31, 2008)

Heh if i could find more who played both Mario Kart and even Battalion wars 2 that would be nice... Also any of the Wiiware games that are multiplayer a new one that was released this past week was a pool\billiard game that was Wi-Fi play with friends or anyone.


----------



## Kolbo (Dec 31, 2008)

Holy Crap! Cut me some slack Yoshistar.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 31, 2008)

For the life of me I tried... but I was too hyped up on chocolate... x__x

I tend not to use Wario unless I'm having fun... and I chose him _twice_ this time...

I'm sorry.  Don't get angry... .__.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 31, 2008)

hey cool Yosh 
I'll play Brawl, when my friends don't occupy my Wii with Guitar Hero anymore D:

I wonder how I play when I'm drunk xD


----------



## pheonix (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll play some brawl just give me a few to get my email straitened out, I got 62 emails to go through. XD


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 31, 2008)

@Cheese:  Oh boy.  XD  Hopefully we can play before I leave for the party... whenever that is.  >>
Well, change of plans.  I'm leaving soon, so I may stay up all night once I get home.  I'll be available then, I suppose.

Alcohol and I don't agree with each other... yet since I'm headin' for Basic anyway, I might as well put it all on the line and get drunk for the first time.  ^^;;


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

If anyone wants to play some drunken brawl I'm down, just let me know plz. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 1, 2009)

Sure, lets play a few games to start off the new year (well for me anyways. I'm 1 hour into the new year).


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Sure, lets play a few games to start off the new year (well for me anyways. I'm 1 hour into the new year).



alright cool, i'm getting on now.^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 1, 2009)

Same, are you making the room?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Same, are you making the room?



If i'm on before you yeah but you probably beat me there. lol

Edit: yeah. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 1, 2009)

Good games phoenix. BTW who was kw88?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 1, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Good games phoenix. BTW who was kw88?


Krystallwolvelt

he's awesome with Wolf :3


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Good games phoenix. BTW who was kw88?



a friend I added, sorry for accepting hit challenge I know you like 1 vs 1 I'm just drunk and my finger slipped. XD good games though, I'm sad to say ikes my best character atm.

Hey cheese wanna have a few matches before I hit the hay?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 1, 2009)

pheonix said:


> a friend I added, sorry for accepting hit challenge I know you like 1 vs 1 I'm just drunk and my finger slipped. XD good games though, I'm sad to say ikes my best character atm.
> 
> Hey cheese wanna have a few matches before I hit the hay?


sure, I wanna see if my memories to Brawl are still there...


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> sure, I wanna see if my memories to Brawl are still there...



alright, jumping back on now. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 1, 2009)

got disconnected and now you're offline :<


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> got disconnected and now you're offline :<



i had some tech difficulty's but I'm online now, stupid comcast. lol

I have the room made.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

Good matches cheesewulf!^_^ sorry I kept SDing myself but I haven't slept and I'm still drunk. XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 1, 2009)

heh no prob :3

oh gawd, the first matches felt sooo baaaaaad, ugh


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh no prob :3
> 
> oh gawd, the first matches felt sooo baaaaaad, ugh



I  started to really suck the last couple of matches, alcohol and brawl don't mix when facing some people. XD lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 1, 2009)

is someone up for some matches soon?


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm eating dinner right now, but I can join you in a few minutes, if that's alright.  ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll get on in a bit.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 1, 2009)

I made a room.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 1, 2009)

okay I'm on in 2 min


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 1, 2009)

Good games I had fun, and a nice losing streak.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 1, 2009)

Great matches, guys!  ^_^  Quite an epic set.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah, insane matches everyone :3

darn Yosh, was close our last match D:


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> a friend I added, sorry for accepting hit challenge I know you like 1 vs 1 I'm just drunk and my finger slipped. XD good games though, I'm sad to say ikes my best character atm.
> 
> Hey cheese wanna have a few matches before I hit the hay?


 
Oh its no problem. I'm all up for group brawls when somone tries to join in.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

is someone up for some matches right now?


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 2, 2009)

Just finished some chores.  I'll Brawl, if you're still interested.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Just finished some chores.  I'll Brawl, if you're still interested.


alright! I'll hop on my Wii than, but we're eating for dinner soon, so I'll leave suddenly maybe, but no worry, I'll return


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 2, 2009)

Alright, no problem!  ^^


----------



## Kolbo (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ May i join in?


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 2, 2009)

You could've joined in during our matches.  ^^  That is, assuming you also has Cheesewulf registered; he made the room, so...

Great games, Cheese; I know that last match was a bit of an accident.  Pit's a hard one to hit.  XD

Don't get me started on Fox, though; his demeanor's been getting on my nerves lately.  I respect Ike now, but Fox?  Meh.  >_>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

uh no sorry, I haven't added Kolbo :\

yeah, great games 
you were a bit unlucky on Frigate Orpheon, and I haven't intended to steal your ledge in our last match :<

your Lucas is a beast


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 2, 2009)

That ledge on Frigate Orpheon gets me every time.  XD

Hehe, well so much for Lucas being a "low tier" character, huh?  With a little skill and luck (and clumsiness for me), any character can be powerful.  It all depends on how the player uses them.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

absolutely :3


----------



## Kolbo (Jan 2, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> You could've joined in during our matches.  ^^  That is, assuming you also has Cheesewulf registered; he made the room, so...



Which of your friends should i add so i don't miss out?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

Kolbo said:


> Which of your friends should i add so i don't miss out?


me

I'll note your code and add it right away when you wanna brawl now :3


ah yeah, Yosh, since you're a Earthbound fan, what's with Lucas' snake and that table on which he ride on the stage? who does it come that he has them?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone down for some matches? Just woke up and I didn't play yesterday.(long new years night yada yada)


----------



## Kolbo (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ Sure! Just let me add you.

Is this you cheesewulf?


> Cheese (Jekyl) - 0516 8703 3788


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

yup

heh do you mind if I do some 1v1 with Kolbo first, pheonix? I haven't fought yet and I'm curious :3


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

Alright, I'll make the room.^_^

Go for it, I'll be waiting. tell me how he does.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

okay I'm on and waiting, Kolbo :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 2, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> me
> ah yeah, Yosh, since you're a Earthbound fan, what's with Lucas' snake and that table on which he ride on the stage? who does it come that he has them?


The Saturn Table, which Lucas and his companions ride to get to Saturn Valley in Chapter 7 of Mother 3.  And the snake's name is Rope Snake; he's a handy little fellow that helps Duster (one of Lucas's companions late in said game) out in Chapter 2 and, again, in Chapter 7.

Hey, pheonix, are you still on?  Mind if I join in?  ^^
Nevermind, I see the room's full up.  XD


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> The Saturn Table, which Lucas and his companions ride to get to Saturn Valley in Chapter 7 of Mother 3.  And the snake's name is Rope Snake; he's a handy little fellow that helps Duster (one of Lucas's companions late in said game) out in Chapter 2 and, again, in Chapter 7.
> 
> Hey, pheonix, are you still on?  Mind if I join in?  ^^



sure me cheese and kw88 are playing now.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahh, then kw88 made the room.  I can't join in.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Ahh, then kw88 made the room.  I can't join in.



Sorry, thought you had him on your list. XD I'll still be on when we're done if you still want to play.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 2, 2009)

Alright, then.  Take your time.  Sorry if I'm interrupting the match.  ^^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

I just lost my interest for today :\

who ever had turned on the items... it was annoying ._.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I just lost my interest for today :\
> 
> who ever had turned on the items... it was annoying ._.



That would be kw88, I hate the  items.


----------



## Kolbo (Jan 2, 2009)

....I suck at this game!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That would be kw88, I hate the  items.


yeah, especially when Sonic-fag wins with his pussy FS


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey yosh I made a room if you want to have some matches.^_^


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll be on shortly then.  ^^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> I'll be on shortly then.  ^^



Alrighty, I'll be waiting.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

<_<
nothing upsets me more than a ledgesteal on purpose...
oh well, erased that Nate guy from my list, he always focused on me <_<
who is that guy anyway?!


heh phew, those matches were so funny xD giant Lucas triple kill was epic x3


----------



## Kolbo (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm bored... Anyone wanna brawl?

And someone please add my code for pokemon d/p.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, especially when Sonic-fag wins with his pussy FS



That was just BS, I can't stand when you lose only because of weapons. I kept getting massacred by the damn things. >.<



Cheesewulf said:


> <_<
> nothing upsets me more than a ledgesteal on purpose...
> oh well, erased that Nate guy from my list, he always focused on me <_<
> who is that guy anyway?!
> ...




someone on my list who I registered from someone else on my list. lol

I can't believe after that triple kill me and you both died at the same time and got third, I've never seen that happen in smash before. lol



Kolbo said:


> I'm bored... Anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> And someone please add my code for pokemon d/p.



I'm sorry man but I'm brawled out for a few hours, been playing since I woke at like 2:00. XD

We make a pretty good team yosh, too bad I SD'ed myself too much with yoshi and link. That was really fun.^_^


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 2, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> <_<
> nothing upsets me more than a ledgesteal on purpose...
> oh well, erased that Nate guy from my list, he always focused on me <_<
> who is that guy anyway?!
> ...



LMAO YES, that was awesome!  Finally, an epic battle was salvaged!  X3

That was one of the longest Brawl sessions I've had in a while... I'm Brawled out for tonight!  XD

I don't know who that Nate guy was either.  Shortly after you left, he brought along a buddy for the ride.  Needless to say, they were teaming up against pheonix and me.  T'was irritating.  >__>

They did the legdehogging thing on me as well.  I have a personal rule when I play Brawl, which I'm sure I've established before.  I fight with honor, trying my best not to use such dirty tactics against my opponents.  Ledgehogging, Ganon/Bowser-ciding, whatever-the-hell-else-that-isn't-part-of-the-fun-factor. Meteor Smashes are OK, though, because I recall an instruction booklet or something of one of the SSB games talk about it.

Other than that, I had a good time!  Thanks Cheesewulf and phoenix!  ^_^

And kudos to Rob as well; those matches were fun, too.  Though you kinda spammed the hell out of Pit back there...


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> LMAO YES, that was awesome!  Finally, an epic battle was salvaged!  X3
> 
> That was one of the longest Brawl sessions I've had in a while... I'm Brawled out for tonight!  XD
> 
> ...



Yeah that was a little irritating but for some reason it worked for awhile. lol


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Pikaaa!!! Pikaaa!!! Pikaaa!!!
You're too slow!!! You're too slow!!! You're too slow!!!
Hiyayaya!!! Hiyayaya!!! Hiyayaya!!!
Lalalalalala!!! Lalalalalala!!! Lalalalalala!!!

Ah, memories.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Pikaaa!!! Pikaaa!!! Pikaaa!!!
> You're too slow!!! You're too slow!!! You're too slow!!!
> Hiyayaya!!! Hiyayaya!!! Hiyayaya!!!
> Lalalalalala!!! Lalalalalala!!! Lalalalalala!!!
> ...



lol those are funny memories. XD


----------



## X (Jan 2, 2009)

I might be on Sunday >.> i have been addicted to resident evil 4 for the last week or so, thats why i haven't been anywhere.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> I might be on Sunday >.> i have been addicted to resident evil 4 for the last week or so, thats why i haven't been anywhere.



Resident evil 4 eh? Did you beat it yet? If not how far are ya?


----------



## X (Jan 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Resident evil 4 eh? Did you beat it yet? If not how far are ya?



i beat it, right now i am having fun with the infinite rocket launcher until i get another million for the Thompson.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> i beat it, right now i am having fun with the infinite rocket launcher until i get another million for the Thompson.



Get the chicago typwriter, that gun is great. I think you gotta do that survival thing to be able to buy it though. Got 5 stars on every level with every character, not an easy task especially with anna and I think that other guys name is hulk or something with an H. lol


----------



## X (Jan 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Get the chicago typwriter, that gun is great. I think you gotta do that survival thing to be able to buy it though. Got 5 stars on every level with every character, not an easy task especially with anna and I think that other guys name is hulk or something with an H. lol



you mean that solder? (his name is hunk by the way)

the five stars on every mercenaries mission with every character is to unlock the hand cannon.

i think you have to beat "assignment ada" to get the Thompson/Chicago typewriter.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> you mean that solder? (his name is hunk by the way)
> 
> the five stars on every mercenaries mission with every character is to unlock the hand cannon.
> 
> i think you have to beat "assignment ada" to get the Thompson/Chicago typewriter.



Hunk, now I remember. XD lol

I can't remember, haven't played that game since it first came out. lol Still have the data on my memory card. Did you play it on hard yet?


----------



## X (Jan 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Hunk, now I remember. XD lol
> 
> I can't remember, haven't played that game since it first came out. lol Still have the data on my memory card. Did you play it on hard yet?



no, not yet, i just finished normal on tuesday, and am still trying to beat the mercenaries mode.


----------



## Kolbo (Jan 2, 2009)

Whoa... This is a SSBB thread, not RE4.
Is it ok if i brawl with pheonix now?


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweet deals ima add my code here? 0344-9054-2710


----------



## Noodlegon (Jan 3, 2009)

yooo I'll play someone. I pwn with ROB Peach Lucas and game and watch.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> someone on my list who I registered from someone else on my list. lol


yeah, I got him from Silibus, few months ago


> I don't know who that Nate guy was either. Shortly after you left, he brought along a buddy for the ride. Needless to say, they were teaming up against pheonix and me. T'was irritating. >__>


yeah, he has a second friend too and it's horrible, they three team up against you and KO you with still all their 3 lives

then I think to myself, why don't they play offline



anyway, I'm up for some matches now


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm ready right now for a brawl btw level me up also keep in mind sometimes I have to use wii remote cause other people borrow my GC controler for the GC upstaires etc so when I'm using wii remote sorry if I fuck up a few matches, sorry to pheonix I had to do a rematch with marth vs pit in sky world I messed up badly with my remote lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 3, 2009)

hey are you still up?^^


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 3, 2009)

Wii remote and nunchuck all the way. Samus, link, lucario, sonic... pwnage.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 3, 2009)

anyone up for a match?^^
edit: room is open but im using my european copy. but you can join if you have cheese in your list^^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

Kolbo said:


> Whoa... This is a SSBB thread, not RE4.
> Is it ok if i brawl with pheonix now?



Sorry for not responding, stupid people begged me to play a stupid game and I had to get offline for the night.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 3, 2009)

uh, you're up for some matches pheonix?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

Sure, I'm getting on now.^_^

Edit: nm I just got told I can't play by my asshole friend, I'll be able to play later when she goes to sleep.v 

<--I started to feel better but now I'm more livid then I've been in a long time.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 3, 2009)

oh okay :3

I'm not sure if I'm still on by then

when will she sleep then?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh okay :3
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm still on by then
> 
> when will she sleep then?



I have no clue, hopefully in a few hours. I'm so pissed off right now. this is how I feel- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91rPIq2mN4


----------



## Noodlegon (Jan 4, 2009)

anyone around to play?


----------



## Kolbo (Jan 4, 2009)

Noodlegon said:


> anyone around to play?



Yah... Whats your code?


----------



## Noodlegon (Jan 4, 2009)

actually I just found someone to play <_< so I'll most likely be available in a bit tonight.

my code is 4940 5120 6890 tho go ahead and add me


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 4, 2009)

I got my network "running", anyone up for a game?
Warning my network is seemingly slow so i may or may not have major lag >.>
Gonna get me an ethernet to usb to fix that issue.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 4, 2009)

TDGSeal said:


> Wii remote and nunchuck all the way.



Glad to hear I'm not the only one who uses that.  ^^  Though I have a custom button arrangement set up since I can't grasp the default:

Joystick = Move (obviously XD)
D-pad = All 4 taunts
A = Attack
B = Shield
1 = Grab
2 = Jump (emergency)
C = Special
Z = Jump (main)

This one's under the name "Yosh". which I use nearly all the time.  "Claus" has the same button config, but the Tilt Smash is turned on.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

wow I could never play like that
I have the default GC settings, with tapping up the joystick for jump, never use Y or X, except with Peach


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm feeling like playing a few rounds of Brawl or Mario Kart

is someone up?


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll be available for the next 3 or so hours, in case anyone wants to Brawl.  Just say the word!

Unless anything happens tonight, which isn't likely.  I'm bored as hell today... I hate Sundays.  -_-;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

Yosh can you get on msn? I would like to talk. ^_^


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 4, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Yosh can you get on msn? I would like to talk. ^_^



Unfortunately. mom's hogging the compy, as usual.  Can't get on even if I try.  Sorry, bud. =/


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

oh hey Yosh, I'm sorry I can't fight you now, just finished my 3 hours of Twilight Princess and I need to get some sleep soon. I have to get up earlier than usual because our new school was finished over christmas break, and now I have to get the train instead of 10 min footwalk <_<

else I'd fight you


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 4, 2009)

Eesh, sounds rough...

And don't worry; sleep is more important.  I understand.  ^_^  Sleep well!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Unfortunately. mom's hogging the compy, as usual.  Can't get on even if I try.  Sorry, bud. =/


I'll tell you here then. The odds of us meeting at basic training have increased.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 4, 2009)

... o_o

PM.  Nao!  *shot*


----------



## pheonix (Jan 4, 2009)

If anyone wants to play a few matches let me know, got the tv to myself for awhile.^_^


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 4, 2009)

^Is it too late to ask now?  ^^;  I would've replied sooner, but I had the urge to draw, so... XD


----------



## pheonix (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm up anytime you get this. Getting on now. ^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

Im getting on soon :3


----------



## pheonix (Jan 4, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Im getting on soon :3



Awesome! I haven't played you in a long time.^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

Oi lag. 

I'll get back on in half an hour. My little brother will be off the 360 then.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

<_< IM me if you want to brawl.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

LUKARIO!!!


----------



## pheonix (Jan 4, 2009)

Great games, some of the lag was just awful though. lol I can't believe how many times I SD with yoshi. XD


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 4, 2009)

Good games, pheonix!  Some of those matches were funny!  XD

Now I know I said "Last1" a few matches back, but your taunt gave me the encouragement to keep trying.  I can't say no to "Don't hold back"... especially if you said it twice.  XP

Sorry about the lag, Silibus; my mom's still on the computer.  >>  Hopefully you and pheonix will Brawl with hardly any lag now.  ^^;


----------



## pheonix (Jan 4, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Good games, pheonix!  Some of those matches were funny!  XD
> 
> Now I know I said "Last1" a few matches back, but your taunt gave me the encouragement to keep trying.  I can't say no to "Don't hold back"... especially if you said it twice.  XP
> 
> Sorry about the lag, Silibus; my mom's still on the computer.  >>  Hopefully you and pheonix will Brawl with hardly any lag now.  ^^;



After don't hold back I was doing terrible. lol Still can't do to well against lucas with most characters.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

Lag... leaving...lag...maybe I'll play tomorrow.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 5, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Lag... leaving...lag...maybe I'll play tomorrow.



Okay, I was wondering why ike never came back down for a few seconds before I noticed you where gone. lol I hope I get to play ya tomorrow.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm up for some matches now


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 5, 2009)

I accept your challenge and will be on momentarily!  >:3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 5, 2009)

okay, give me 5 more minutes and I'll be on :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 5, 2009)

Accursed lag.  I swear, sometimes I wish Nintendo WFC was a different system altogether, separate from one's own Internet.  >_>

CaptainCool, did you try to join the room right before Cheese left?  I stayed on for a bit hoping you'd try joining in again...

Good games, Cheese.  The lag was horrible, though.  My apologies.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 5, 2009)

whoa that lag was terrible, but it made Luigi win D:

I fell in love with Kirby  a new character to train with


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, Kirby is full of awesome.  One of Nintendo's finest!  I'm beginning to use him rather often, too.  XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Got brawl today for the tournament, still dont know what time it is fully but guessing starts at 6pm eastern


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 5, 2009)

Heh, yeah, I briefly saw you on shortly before I started the match with Cheese.  Good news!  ^^

Wanna train for a bit?  If not, that's fine too.  Can't wait 'till tonight!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

right now torrenting some files for some games, dunno how long that will take sure a quick match will get me back in teh groove


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 5, 2009)

Ooh... with momzilla on the PC and you torrenting stuff, there's bound to be lag, no questions asked.  It'll be better to wait until either one of us is free.  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm up again for some matches
I freshed my mind up with some Kirby-tips :3
I'm curious how I do with him


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm up again for some matches
> I freshed my mind up with some Kirby-tips :3
> I'm curious how I do with him


then you can practice on me then =3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 5, 2009)

fantastic games Rob 
we both kicked our asses :3


----------



## pheonix (Jan 5, 2009)

If anyone's up for some matches let me know.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 5, 2009)

I've just stopped playing, because it's getting late, sorry pheonix :<


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 5, 2009)

*raises hand*  I'll give it a go!  I could use a a break from packing up my stuff...


----------



## pheonix (Jan 5, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I've just stopped playing, because it's getting late, sorry pheonix :<



It's cool, sleep's important.



Yoshistar said:


> *raises hand*  I'll give it a go!  I could use a a break from packing up my stuff...



Cool I'm getting on now.^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

Pheonix I will play a few matches with you in a bit, I'm just reading some articles atm.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Pheonix I will play a few matches with you in a bit, I'm just reading some articles atm.



Okay let me know when, I'm still on cause I just had a match with yosh and desu.

Great matches guys, too bad you had too eat after the first but food is energy.^_^


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 5, 2009)

Man, Desu left just as I finished dinner.  Heh, that was an interesting catfight... XD

Good games, fellas!  ^^


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Okay let me know when, I'm still on cause I just had a match with yosh and desu.
> 
> Great matches guys, too bad you had too eat after the first but food is energy.^_^


 
Give me about 30 minutes, had an important matter come up, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Give me about 30 minutes, had an important matter come up, sorry for the inconvenience.



It's okay, I'm very patient. =)

Edit: tv takeover, I'll inform you when I get it back.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 5, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> fantastic games Rob
> we both kicked our asses :3


Yeah, it was fun. Even if you were better than me. ^^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 6, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, it was fun. Even if you were better than me. ^^;


:3

you had some accidently deaths, but stop killing yourself after I killed myself by accident, it's still my fault and I can live with it :<

I'm probably not up this afternoon, but this evening


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 6, 2009)

someone up for some matches soon? :3


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> someone up for some matches soon? :3



*raises hand* ooh pick me.^_^

I'm up for some matches anytime you're ready.=)


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey, guys!  Mind if I join in, too?  Just finished playing a bit of Kirby Air Ride... ^^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 6, 2009)

sure Yosh :3

I'm on in a few minutes


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Hey, guys!  Mind if I join in, too?  Just finished playing a bit of Kirby Air Ride... ^^;



the more the marrier, I'm getting on now.^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

ok, the next match will be in an hour.
anyone wants to join me if huey doesnt show up? i post it here to keep the tournament topic clear of this^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll pass, it's too late for me, I'm tired <_<


great games, even tho I lost all of the close battles at the end

lol, nom-battle with Wario and Kirby 
glad that Nate idiot left after 2 matches... I blocked him the first try, he's just unfair and his taunt are offending <_<


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> ok, the next match will be in an hour.
> anyone wants to join me if huey doesnt show up? i post it here to keep the tournament topic clear of this^^



I'll give ya a hand if he doesn't show.^_^



Cheesewulf said:


> I'll pass, it's too late for me, I'm tired <_<
> 
> 
> great games, even tho I lost all of the close battles at the end
> ...



Great games guys, I know i let him join after we had a lot of matches. He's pretty cheap but I need all the practice I can get. Yay I'm getting a little better with pikachu! What was up with the Luigi and wolf thing? That made me lmao.=)


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

got some good practice with Daisy =3 though I might not use her for this match.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 6, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> lol, nom-battle with Wario and Kirby
> glad that Nate idiot left after 2 matches... I blocked him the first try, he's just unfair and *his taunt are offending <_<*



THANK YOU!  I'm happy to see I'm not the only one who thinks so.  I don't like battling with people who are all "LOL NO LEDGE FOR U N00B"... (That's not exactly what he said, though you get the idea...)

That out of the way, great games everyone!  Though I kinda feel like a punching bag after a few of those matches back there.  ^^;


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'll give ya a hand if he doesn't show.^_^



thanks! but you are part of another team, so im not too sure about that ^^|||


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> THANK YOU!  I'm happy to see I'm not the only one who thinks so.  I don't like battling with people who are all "LOL NO LEDGE FOR U N00B"... (That's not exactly what he said, though you get the idea...)
> 
> That out of the way, great games everyone!  Though I kinda feel like a *punching bag after a few of those matches back there.*  ^^;



Yeah me too, some of those matches I just got pounded. Others I SD myself to death. XD


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 6, 2009)

If anyone plays as Fox, I'll smash 'em to a pulp, no questions asked (though I'll still play clean).  So my apologies in advance for that.  I still swear revenge for his over-the-top cocky attitude...

Shoot, I might be one of the few (semi)furries here who hates Fox (the current one; any of them from Assault and before are fine). I'd better watch my back... o__o; 

...oh yeah, one more random fact.  I take into account the stages and their features a lot.  In Smashville, for instance, no one had better get in my way while I'm after a balloon!  X3  (Or there *will* be hell to play... lol just kidding.  =P)


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooh How does i get on list?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> Ooh How does i get on list?


-_- like how the rest of us got on this list, provide your smash Code


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> -_- like how the rest of us got on this list, provide your smash Code



Oh.. Lulz i forgot. ill have to look my new one up.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm up for some matches now


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm up for some matches now


I'll fight ya, one last match before I dont have the wii till next monday


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 7, 2009)

okay, give me 10 minutes and I'm on


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I'll fight ya, one last match before I dont have the wii till next monday



I'm supposing you won't be able to finish the sub tourney with me, eh?  I won't be available anymore on the forums once Monday comes, and that'll last for 8 and-a-half weeks or longer.  =/

I'll take this time to join your matches right now, though.  I'll be on shortly.  ^^;


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm supposing you won't be able to finish the sub tourney with me, eh?  I won't be available anymore on the forums once Monday comes, and that'll last for 8 and-a-half weeks or longer.  =/
> 
> I'll take this time to join your matches right now, though.  I'll be on shortly.  ^^;


well it depends, since my work days are getting changed alot cause today I can come back in the after noon but my sister wants the wii and I usually out of respect only take it for 2 days out of 7


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

good matches ya'll well I gotta pack up the Wii and get ready for work


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 7, 2009)

fun matches!
Zelda is getting serious, I'll train with her in the next few days/weeks
need to get used to more setups for combos :3

you were a bit unlucky with Ness, Yosh :<
but Pokemon Trainer got raped D: saved that match ;D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 7, 2009)

is anyone up for some matches now? else I play my daily dose of Twilight Princess


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 7, 2009)

Zelda... *shakes angry fist*

...XD
Just finished Kirby's Dream Land 3 (jeez, Boss Butch is a pain to do... all bosses in a row, no power/life-ups, one life)  It's your choice if you want to Brawl or play Twilight Princess.  I'll be online just in case, though.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 7, 2009)

okay just give me some minutes, I have Huey here on MSN and I just helped him with something :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 7, 2009)

sorry Yosh, people just signed in on MSN and talked to me, I couldn't leeave because one of them was my mate :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 7, 2009)

gah, that lag at the end messed up again everything :<

funny matches tho, some were really close

DK! curse your superarmor with neutral B!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm up for some matches now, or some races on MKW :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 8, 2009)

Phew, I'm finally done packing up my stuff for storage; took a while, too.  I hate procrastinating... x_x

Anywho, I'm free for the rest of the day, if anyone would like to Brawl or race.  I'll be playing PKMN Mystery Dungeon Blue in the meantime, so shout out here if anyone's willing to play!  I'll do my best to not miss it. ^^;


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't mind playing right now if you want to.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 8, 2009)

*10 minutes later...*

Yikes, sorry for the delay; I -just- got my credit card in the mail (what timing, right?).  I'll get on the Wii now.  ^^;


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

Alright im going on now. Is it me or were you having a hard time getting onto the forums? I kept getting a "Page could not be displayed" page.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't know.  I'm using the Wii's Internet Channel.  Even so, my memory's not the sharpest.

Holy cow, you're no apprentice... you're a _god_!  Even DK failed to defeat you...

Hurray for Kirby, though.  :3  (Oh, and Ness, but I feel that wasn't a just fight...)


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> I wouldn't know. I'm using the Wii's Internet Channel. Even so, my memory's not the sharpest.
> 
> Holy cow, you're no apprentice... you're a _god_! Even DK failed to defeat you...
> 
> Hurray for Kirby, though. :3 (Oh, and Ness, but I feel that wasn't a just fight...)


 
Heh thanks, you did really well. It's good to see an epic Lucas player, I rarely see them anymore (I blame tier lists). I hope to play you again in the future.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't even pay any sort of mind to tiers.  It's favorites all the way, baby!  

That said, I need to find a way to get rid of my klutziness (or at least turn it down a few notches).  It's getting out of hand lately.  XD  If I keep this up, I might have to start calling myself the Colette Brunel of Smash...


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> I don't even pay any sort of mind to tiers. It's favorites all the way, baby!
> 
> That said, I need to find a way to get rid of my klutziness (or at least turn it down a few notches). It's getting out of hand lately. XD If I keep this up, I might have to start calling myself the Colette Brunel of Smash...


 
Yeah you launched yourself off the cliff 2-3 times. New Pork City wasn't all that nice to you either. I could never pull off Lucas/ness's ^B, it would always end in disaster. But yeah I hate tier lists, I never play by em. The game is much more fun when your playing as your favorite character instead of using whoever a list tells you to use.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 8, 2009)

If anyone's up for some matches let me know, it's been a couple of days since played.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 9, 2009)

hey is someone up for some matches now? :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 9, 2009)

This'll be my last day playing Brawl for a while.  I'd better make the best of it.

I'll be online shortly.  ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 9, 2009)

it's a miracle, everytime I post here, Yosh shows up one minute later 

I'm on soon too :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 9, 2009)

And that... was strike three.

Good games, Cheese... but I'm sorry.  Why were you killing yourself off so much?  It takes away the fun... I couldn't keep on playing like that. .__.

If you want to try again later, just say the word.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 9, 2009)

oh gawd I suck today

you don't have to be sorry Yosh, I was killing myself because I knew I had no chance and just wanted to get to the next match...

my Toon Link was pretty rough, especially when he spiked Ness on Delfino Plaza... my fist spike with him 

I'm up later again, I play a bit Zelda now...


----------



## pheonix (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 9, 2009)

sorry pheonix, I've promised my mum to watch a bit TV with her

I'm up in an hour or so


----------



## pheonix (Jan 9, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> sorry pheonix, I've promised my mum to watch a bit TV with her
> 
> I'm up in an hour or so



Something important came up just now so it's cool, I'll be up in an hour or so as well. I'm so happy.:-D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm waiting online


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry i wasn't too good today, I had too much on my mind. T_T


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

is anyone willing to fight now?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> is anyone willing to fight now?



i have a lot on my mind and I'm drunk but I'll do a few matches. i need to let out some anger and video games are a good escape.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

uhm... okay, give me 5 minutes and I'm on


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> uhm... okay, give me 5 minutes and I'm on



Alright. that's 7:05 for me, I'll be on then.^_^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry for brawling so badly my minds just somewhere else right now. Thanks for letting me relive some of my anger though. Glad I won 1 with yoshi. Good games guys.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

don't need to be sorry :3

yeah, those matches were pretty fun


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 10, 2009)

dunno if yer still updating this one but Fullmoonpsycho - 4468-4308-2582


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> don't need to be sorry :3
> 
> yeah, those matches were pretty fun



I'll play better when things clear up. I was SDing myself like crazy. XD lol



Fullmoonpsycho said:


> dunno if yer still updating this one but Fullmoonpsycho - 4468-4308-2582



This is always updated, can't wait to see what you can do.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> dunno if yer still updating this one but Fullmoonpsycho - 4468-4308-2582


I'll add yer


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'll add yer



Like the new avi, it made me smirk during a difficult situation. Luigi is more of a badass then mario IMO.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Like the new avi, it made me smirk during a difficult situation. Luigi is more of a badass then mario IMO.


oh, just changed it again
should I change it back? D:


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh, just changed it again
> should I change it back? D:



lol the other one's better IMO but it's whatever you like. Don't listen to what everyone else says cause they don't know what you like. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

I like both, that's the problem :C


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I like both, that's the problem :C



Then that's gonna be a hard decision of witch to keep. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll switch them depending on my mood D:

I get back on my Wii now, if anyone wanna fight


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'll switch them depending on my mood D:
> 
> I get back on my Wii now, if anyone wanna fight



i'll just lose right now so I'll just wait till later, too much on my mind.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Cheese, are ya up for another match?  I need something to do before I head off to the bank, which could be anytime.  So I apologize if I quit early.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Hey Cheese, are ya up for another match?  I need something to do before I head off to the bank, which could be anytime.  So I apologize if I quit early.


sure!
just discovered something awesome, I'm on my Wii in 5 minutes


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

done 

I'm on my Wii nao


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

horrible lag is horrible


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 10, 2009)

...MySpace is a fucking abomination.

I'm so sorry for the lag.  .___.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> ...MySpace is a fucking abomination.
> 
> I'm so sorry for the lag.  .___.


heh it's okay, it's not like we never gonna fight again together 
momzilla again? D:


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll look on the bright side.  Once I'm settled in my own place, I don't have to worry about mom hogging the entire connection just to load a single Myspace page.  ...and she (almost) literally visits six pages per minute.  More or less, but that's a roughly accurate estimate.

Hopefully I'll be able to play again sometime before I leave.  ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

heh okay, just hit me up, I'm available the rest of the day...

I was supposed to go to the cinema with friends today, but they suddenly got all "ill" <_<


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 10, 2009)

Alright.  I've persuaded mom to give up her side of the Internet for a little while.  So I'm hereby available to Brawl until further notice.

This'll be my last batch of matches for a while (for real this time; I was misinformed last time, but now I'm sure).  So I hope there's people willing to play soon.  ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm up, but not for long


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 10, 2009)

Alright, I understand.  I'll get on now.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

great matches Yosh :3

uh, no offense, but I hate your "UGH! SMASH!!" attitude with DK D:

I feel how my sugar rush ends *yawns* good night :3


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 11, 2009)

I can go on for a bit.  I need the practice.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll join you both

oh, when Sili is gone, I'll take care of the SSBB thread, mhkay?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, everyone must be enjoying the tourney for everyone to want to take over for Sili...

I don't care who takes over, let's just keep it going till we have a winner!  Best of luck to all!

(currently unpacking the wii--be on shortly)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

uh, I didn't mean the tourney thread, I meant this one D:

to provide and collect new codes etc.

getting on now


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay I'm getting on now.^_^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

My Wii's being a bitch, I'll be on when I figure out what's wrong with it. 

Edit: fixed.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah, Wii doesn't want to read the Brawl disc, I need to reinsert it 10 times until it works

great matches everyone


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 11, 2009)

Good games you guys.  Yeah.  I knew I needed practice.  Got some good kills here and there though.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

Good games guys, that was a good match between ganondorf and diddy kong. I can't believe we both died at the same time and had a sudden death match.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

post to fullness

I'll take care of the SSBB-stickies as long as Sili is gone

Edit: uh, I thought post limit is 500... D:

nvm, I'm up for some matches


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

please unsticky and close this one mods, adn sticky the new one

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=34641


----------

